# TiVo cannot display live TV



## zarrax (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I've installed a drive upgrade and a cachecard recently into my Series 1 Thompson UK TiVo. Just after installing everything, on bootup the TiVo could not display live TV (from aerial tuner, I have no set top boxes connected at the moment).

I repeated the guided setup, no effect. I rebooted several times and then it started working OK. The TiVo then worked perfectly for the next two weeks.

Then on Sunday it rebooted itself, and the "cannot display Live TV" screen is now back. I have rebooted a number of times and this has made no difference.

I can view all current recordings, and otherwise it is all working correctly.

I have also noticed that when I try a soft reboot from the menu ("Restart the recorder") that the TiVo seems to start its reboot but then just hangs at a black screen. I then need to do a cold restart.

Does anybody have any ideas about this? Could it be something to do with the PSU?

Stuart


----------



## zarrax (Jan 31, 2010)

Update on this...

This seems to be the classic "no sound" problem as the MSP chip initialisation failure is in the kernel logs, but I also seem to be getting "no video".

I replaced the new hard drive with the original hard drive. On reboot there was no sound or picture. On doing a soft reboot from the "Reset System" menu option the sound and picture came back.

The problem is, though, with the new hard drive, doing a "Reset System" from the menu option the TiVo starts to reboot and the screen does blank but the "Powering Up..." screen never appears.

If I could soft reboot the TiVo with the new hard drive in it, then I am guessing my sound and picture would come back.

So, I think I've ruled out the PSU...any ideas on why my TiVo will not reboot with the new hard drive in it?

Stuart


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

What hard drive are you using ?

This thread may help http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7772480#post7772480


----------



## zarrax (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all,

It a WD5000AWS drive which I bought a few weeks ago (together with a CacheCard and memory).

I ran the WDIDLE3 utility and the IntelliPark feature is now disabled.

A soft reboot of the TiVo still "hangs" and as such I cannot get my sound (or video) back by doing a hard reboot (except by luck - it does work occasionally).

Any further suggestions?

Is it worth trying a different hard drive, or a new PSU (or both)?

Regards,
Stuart


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Failure to display Live TV is not normally an issue associated with the drive or PSU. 

When you run Guided Setup, are you choosing the Analogue only option? 

CHeers
Steve


----------

